# Pics of the new 585 ultra



## edk (Aug 16, 2005)

LOOK at this...

http://www.grofa.com/doc_data/produkte2006/produkte_look_rahmen_585ultra.shtml


... only available in Germany... bummer...


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Geesh, buy one now and get the tasteful graphics. Looks like they've gone all "Time" with it.

brewster


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

That's ugly.


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

Whats so special about it?


----------



## edk (Aug 16, 2005)

the paintjob and it is 15% stiffer by the same weight as the 'normal' 585


----------

